# Garmin Edge 810 and loads of extras SWAP for MTB



## gb155 (3 Feb 2014)

Garmin Edge 810 like new , with screen protector , Heart Rate strap, Cadence sensor , Original Box, Out Front Mount,

SWAP for a decent XL or bigger MTB


----------



## Giant-Churchy (3 Feb 2014)

Ill buy that out front mount if its for sale separately


----------



## gb155 (3 Feb 2014)

its not


----------



## Giant-Churchy (3 Feb 2014)

gb155 said:


> its not



Ok thanks no probs


----------



## Phill Woods (4 Feb 2014)

I have a Cerrera Vulcan mtb i could swap with you. Depends if you think thats 'decent' enough to swap. It have disc brakes and front suspension but would need a new chain as i haven't used it for about a year and its been in my garage. I'm 6'2" so the size should be ok for you. Another problem....i'm in Cornwall so getting the bike to you might not be easy!


----------



## Dangermouse (6 Feb 2014)

Paisley freight ship bikes pretty cheap too


----------



## jifdave (10 Feb 2014)

i have a giant yukon hard tail sat in my garage thats not been ridden in a while but has been maintained. its a 25" xl frame so is on the very large side....


----------



## Andy clarke (11 Feb 2014)

I be a rock hopper 17" 27 speed


----------

